# Missed yote



## Trapper155 (Mar 28, 2006)

Missed a yote today it was running through a clear cut at about 150 yards and i missed with the 22lr, made me mad but ill get him later.


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry on your miss. :eyeroll: That has happened to me to! :******: But I keeped at it and got a yote the next day. So don't give up and try try again.

:sniper: 3006SHOOTER :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think you'll ever kill a coyote running at 150 yards with a .22. Better get yourself a real gun.


----------



## Trapper155 (Mar 28, 2006)

I didnt go hunting for coyote's i just stumbled apon one i did have a clip that happend to jam on the first shot. if i would have known i would see a coyote i would have took the 243 :sniper: and i figured i would miss but i had to try.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thats understandable. Get out there with your .243 and call him in. I shoot a .243 for yotes and love it!


----------



## ducky16 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ya i missed 2 yotes a couple of weeks ago. pretty dumb cause the one was only 68 yards. I had the shakes i guess.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I missed one at 20 yards this year he was running between some trees. Never barked to stop him. It was the only one I missed this season and it cost me 200 dollars in a tournament. :******:


----------



## Trapper155 (Mar 28, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Thats understandable. Get out there with your .243 and call him in. I shoot a .243 for yotes and love it!


Hey just wondering what grain bullets do you use in the .243 because i use 100 grain core lokt,but i also use that gun for deer, i dont worry about the hide of a coyote i just want to put them down quick do you think i should switch bullets or stay the same.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it! Besides, if you have to change loads you will also have to change zeros and then rezero every year before deer season.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Been there, done that myself. In fact I missed TWO this year, 1 with my .223 and 1 with my .243.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Trapper115

I am right now trying to find a load that works well for coyotes. Since I do not reload that may be a never ending task. Right now I am using 70 Grain Federal BT and they are accurate as hell out of my gun. I have hit one coyote with them so I don't have enough data to decide. That particular coyote wasn't too hashed up.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

You guys feel bad about missing 1........ Shot over a box of shells one day for my 243. Shot at over 16 yots in one day in SE nd (nuts to see that many in 4 hours) got so upset i desided to go home and call it a day. Went out and shot my rife and it was over 4 feet off..... ya you can say it was alittle bit off..........


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How did your gun get over 4 feet off?! That isn't even safe.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> I am right now trying to find a load that works well for coyotes. Since I do not reload that may be a never ending task. Right now I am using 70 Grain Federal BT and they are accurate as hell out of my gun. I have hit one coyote with them so I don't have enough data to decide. That particular coyote wasn't too hashed up.


I too have been using the Federal Premium V-Shok 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip ammo in my .243. This ammo prints 5/8" to 3/4" 5 shot 100 yard groups out of my Ruger .243, at a chronographed muzzle velocity of 3359 FPS. I originally bought 5 boxes of this ammo to use for Coyotes and also to aquire brass for my .243. So far I have not felt the need to work up a handload (at least not to replace this factory load) for Coyotes.

I have shot a few coyotes with this load and usually there is an exit wound about the size of a soft ball. However with this load I have had no runners as every coyote hit with this load has dropped in their tracks.

I have also been working with 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips but for some reason my Rifle does not seem to shoot them accurately at over 3300 FPS. However if I keep the velocity to 3229 FPS (what my preferred load produces) accuracy is quite good. I generally switch to this load this time of year and use it until fall. I have not shot a Coyote with this load yet so have no idea as to how it is going to work.


----------

